# Hi I'm Arlita new to Haunt Forum



## Arlita (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey guys, Just found this forum I am also a member to Halloween Forum, I started a thread that said "Attention midwest tri state haunters". I was trying to find out how many haunters lived near me and and to schedule a get together some time in the summer. Bourno responded saying Peanut was having a BBQ in Springfield MO, well of course I had to check it out. I thought it was great when I had one site I was able to communicate with other haunters but now I have two, isn't the Internet great. I am looking forward to get to know everybody. Peanut if you read this I would love to come to your BBQ what should I bring I love to bake.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I like to bake too...te-heheheheh, we should swap recipes:googly:..and welcome


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Arlita!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Wonderful to have you here!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome and thanx for the friend request


----------



## GrimAftermath (Feb 15, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Arlita!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Hello Arlita, welcome to Haunt forum!! good to have you aboard!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Hello!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

You could message Pnut through his profile http://www.hauntforum.com/member.php?u=168 if you haven't already done so.

oh, and welcome to hauntforum as well


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello Arlita and welcome!


----------



## Peanut5150 (Aug 29, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Arlita. Looking forward to meeting you at the BBQ. It's always good to meet new haunters that are close by.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Arlita


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome Arlita. Just a warning...beware of Peanut...lol. Nah, just kidding, he's harmless I guess. Just check in with us before you leave for the bbq, so we know you're leaving and let us know when you get back. Otherwise we'll be sending the authorities to look for you! Many have gone to the bbq's, not all have returned...and every year Peanut has a few new, realistic looking props in his yard!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome aboard Arlita!


----------



## littlepriest01 (Mar 20, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

